# Other Belfast Newbies



## KarenB2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I've started my first round of IVF, currently on day 6 of Stims. Wondering if anyone else in a Belfast on here and at the same stage? Would love a cycle buddy 

J x


----------



## BellaBel (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi J
We're a bit behind you, just added to the waiting list last week for the RVH. But I wanted to reply and wish you all the best! 
Bella x


----------



## KarenB2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Bellabel 

Hope you don't have to wait too long! I got called up after 8 months which was sooner than I'd expected. 

J


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Ladies, 

I'm also on the waiting list for RFC. 8 months sounds a little more promising, we were told 9 months! Good luck


----------



## BellaBel (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello!

I called the RFC this morning as I was trying to get a copy of our results and they told me that the list is 7-9 right at the minute. So hopefully you've not too much longer to wait Taz!

Good luck both of you, hope you find your cycle buddy J! X


----------



## leprechaun (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi girls, Just wanted to wish yous good luck. Karen maybe you have ur bfp and all! Im currently cycling with gcrm belfast and had my prostap injection today and start gonal f on sat. So hopwfully ww will know in about 4 weeks whether we have bwen successful. Good luck to everyone its a long rough road! x


----------

